# TRT and cycling question



## timecode2 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm on self prescribed TRT for over 6 months now.

i plan to use masteron on cycle in a few months, once I'm ready, it's my first time cycling whilst on TRT
Now I know masteron will suppress natural test levels, so would I just need to up my dosage of test a bit more??
(than current TRT dose)

I assume. I should just wanted a second opinion.

on TRT I pin sustanon 120mg a week ( 2 pins 60 each) that gets my levels up to 22nmol/l

before TRT was at 12nmol/l (aged 28)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2017)

Mast without injectable test would suppress natural production. It can't suppress test levels from an injectable. 

In fact, Mast is a great compliment to trt  if you don't feel like doing a full blast.  Try staying at your trt dose and adding 400mg mast.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2017)

Not necessarily.  It's really up to you based on your goals   and your blood work.  Where is your test level at your current trt dose?  What are you looking to achieve here with adding the mast? Since you are self trt.


----------



## timecode2 (Sep 16, 2017)

At 22nmol/l currently on 120mg a week. My natural level with no TRT IS 12nmol/l

main reasons for mast are that I'm losing a lot of bf I plan to keep going down but would like to help preserve my muscle and harden up I've used it before and I do love the feeling aswell it's really nice


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2017)

timecode2 said:


> At 22nmol/l currently on 120mg a week. My natural level with no TRT IS 12nmol/l
> 
> main reasons for mast are that I'm losing a lot of bf I plan to keep going down but would like to help preserve my muscle and harden up I've used it before and I do love the feeling aswell it's really nice



Sorry. Missed that on your original post. Nice.its a good choice. It will help your goal. I'm gonna do the same after i finish this blast


----------



## timecode2 (Sep 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mast without injectable test would suppress natural production. It can't suppress test levels from an injectable.
> 
> In fact, Mast is a great compliment to trt  if you don't feel like doing a full blast.  Try staying at your trt dose and adding 400mg mast.


Managed to get mast e (only used mast p before) would using mast e say 2 pins a week be sufficient say Monday Thursday? ( same time as my TRT pins)


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 16, 2017)

Twice a week is fine.


----------

